# Where to buy Cars in UAE



## VancouverHi (Sep 30, 2012)

What's the best site to find cars in UAE? Looking for 2008 BMW M3 or 2008 Maserati.

Thanks in Advance, Lisa


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

VancouverHi said:


> What's the best site to find cars in UAE? Looking for 2008 BMW M3 or 2008 Maserati.
> 
> Thanks in Advance, Lisa


 Al-Futtaim was good for us, as the car was "certified" and came with a warranty
Also- the BMW dealership has certified pre-owned. 

I'm not knowledgable about the Maserati- sorry! 

Check Dubizzle, but you take your chances buying from individual.


----------



## 84RBIE (Sep 7, 2012)

VancouverHi said:


> What's the best site to find cars in UAE? Looking for 2008 BMW M3 or 2008 Maserati.
> 
> Thanks in Advance, Lisa


Go check out Al Aweer Used Car Market. Heaps and heaps of options and could spend all day there.
There is even an Al-Futtaim office with used cars too. 
If it was me, I wouldnt risk buying on dubizzle, I would want value for money, warranty from dealership and from BMW as well as certification.


----------



## Mesonadian (Oct 1, 2012)

VancouverHi said:


> What's the best site to find cars in UAE? Looking for 2008 BMW M3 or 2008 Maserati.
> 
> Thanks in Advance, Lisa


dubizzle . But make sure you by from owners not a dealer, they tend to reset the vehicle milage meter.


----------

